# Updated gapps?



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

I was poking around recently and noticed that there was a gapps release sometime in february that was compiled. I was wondering if anybody had any information or links on this?


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Xaero252 said:


> I was poking around recently and noticed that there was a gapps release sometime in february that was compiled. I was wondering if anybody had any information or links on this?


not sure if you're referring to this set. they do say that set requires full data wipe.

http://pocketnow.com/android/un-official-gapps-package-now-available-for-cyanogenmod-rom


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> I was poking around recently and noticed that there was a gapps release sometime in february that was compiled. I was wondering if anybody had any information or links on this?


I just did a complete wipe and reinstall with the newest gapps and everything runs smooth

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there any major reason to update to this? I mean, does it add something that was missing or provide a newer, noticeably different version of one or more of the apps?

I don't really want to go through all the trouble to wipe and re-install etc if it's pretty much same old same old with a different date stamp.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wait for the next tp ics update and wipe then then install it I have done the full wipe and used it on my nexus no noticeable differences.


----------

